# Kittens Gender



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

can anyone fgure out what sex these 2 kittens are the others look kind of the same so I didnt take snapshots of them too lol.


This One I think is a boy









I am not sure of this one










Here is a pic of one of them


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I am pretty certain they are both boys.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe Zalensia is right on both counts.  The first one is definite. The second certainly looks like a male, but the angle of the camera is slightly different. With a female, the genitals are closer to the anus. 

These illustrations should help.

http://www.vetinfo.com/csexcat.html


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

here is another picture of the 2nd its kind of blurry though. Its confusing because of the gray spot. I think all of them are boys then, cause they pretty much look the same. 2 of them are fluffy so I am not sure but they do look alittle the same as the other 3. does that happen to have all males in a litter?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a little boy, I'm sure.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks for the help. How many weeks are they aloud to be seperated from the mother and be taken to be put up for adoption?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Twelve weeks is ideal. However, the shelters want them younger, (6-8 weeks) because people want them when they're tiny.  That's sad, but true. The public doesn't realize that they still need mother cat and siblings.

They will be weaned sooner than 12 weeks, although some would like to nurse forever!  However, kittens need to learn from mother and interaction with littermates "how to be a cat." They like the love and cuddiling with each other and mom too.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

*persian??*

could this kitten be a persian mix?


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

They both look like little boys. The trick to it is to look for a semi colon for boy and an upside down exclamation point for a girl.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: persian??*



flash77x said:


> could this kitten be a persian mix?


Well, it certainly has a long haired cat in its heritage! And it's a pretty baby. :luv


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

They look like they are going to be like my Butch. He has reasonably long fur, but he is black.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Today 4 of the kittens went to the shelter to be adopted out  They said they were very healthy and most likely will be adopted out quickly! I think they liked them alot lol. It was really hard letting them go. I got so used to them being around its wierd when I got back and they werent there. I did keep the long haired one. I hope he is ok with them gone. How long before him and the mother get used to them not being around? I dont think she even cares that they are gone.. which is wierd.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She will probably be looking around for them. I'm glad you're keeping the little long haired one. I hope the other baby gets a good home!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

If the kittens were around 8 weeks then mama would of been weaning them off about that time so she may not miss them. 

I had this one cat Bibi she had 3 kittens. Two were adopted together  and the runt with the weak hind legs we kept. Bibi looked for those kittens for a few days till she gave up and took care of her Tugger (the kitten) even after being spayed she nuresed him till he was one year old :!: I have them on video together with Tugger nursing and his Mama licking his head.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a big baby he was! :lol:


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep and Tugger was bigger then his Mom!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Then, Tugger could _really_ tug!  Poor Mom!


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah they are about 10 weeks. Today she hasnt really noticed they are gone I think she might of been looking but I am not sure if she was just roaming. Teddy (the long haired) is lonley and trying to play with the mother lol but she doesnt seem to respond just a few jumps at him and thats it. 

Yesterday I was at petsmart and saw kittens that were up for adoption and they were sucking on the pillow like it was their moms nips lol, What does that mean? were they taken away early?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Twelve weeks is better, but mother cat usually has them weaned by 10 weeks. Some kittens never outgrow that habit. Kittens who leave mother cat too soon often continue it. However, you chose a good age. Most people want a younger kitten, and don't realize that they still have things to learn from mother cat.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I hope I didnt take them in too early. I had to though because they were starting to go to neighbors yards and I didnt want to get in trouble and they were smelling up the front yard. But Teddy seems to use the litterbox more often now thankfully. Do any of you have tips on making him a lap cat at this age because he doesnt stay on me that much when I put him on my lap.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You could put his food on your lap when he's really hungry..something really tasty, a canned food in his favorite flavor.  I think you took your kittens at the right age. Unfortunately, people want kittens tiny and cute. Some shelters want them at 6 weeks.  It's a misconception by much of the public that six weeks is old enough.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I am gonna try the treat on the lap and see how it works. Also when is it a good time for him to be neutured?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He should be neutered by six months. However, many vets are neutering animals younger. See what your vet thinks is best. Better a bit too early than too late.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> Then, Tugger could _really_ tug!  Poor Mom!


Nah, Tugger was the most gentlest cat I have ever know. That is why Bibi let him nursed for so long. I have a photo with him and a pet mouse named Coco giving each other a eskimo kiss. Could never do that with the other kitties.


Sadly people want tiny mewing baby kittens not understanding that they should stay with their moms till at least 8 weeks old. 12-14 the best age. But if the kittens were becoming a handful then you did what was best.


----------

